# Cycle day two! Anyone else with me?



## MaybeBabi

Hi ladies,
Starting clomid again 5-9 @50mgs. The wait begins!!


----------



## Chiles

Sorry no one responded. I am bumping for you :dust:


----------



## MaybeBabi

Aw thank you!


----------



## korink26

Hi Maybebabi!! :wave: I'm CD4 and taking my 2nd round of clomid starting tomorrow (5-9)! Last month on 50 mg my progesterone level was only 10.45 so they bumped me up to 100mg this cycle.
Maybe we can get each other through this cycle?! :)


----------



## MaybeBabi

Korink,
That sound great! Tons of baby dust to you! I am on cd 5 just took my clomid 50mg. A little nervous because I heard you could get use to the dosages and it might not work. My doctor says since 50 worked the first time it should work again.. But no hot flashes this time, which I had instantly the last time. I'm glad to see u take it 5-9 like I do. I was seeing everyone taking it at different times and was thinking this was wrong lol. I heard that the earlier you take it the more eggs but the are less mature. So 5-9 seems safer to me!


----------



## korink26

Yes, I kept reading that people have better luck taking it days 3-7 but then I finally found a site that said taking it 3-7 gives more eggs, but not better quality but if you want better quality and have lower progesterone (my day 22 test was lower) you want to take it 5-9.
I didn't have a single side effect last month on 50, and took my first round of 100mg about an hour ago and have not felt a thing!??! I worry it won't work..again.
I OV on my own, so I thought my levels would be crazy good, so I was shocked I was low even on clomid...ugg...
Do you temp or anything? I temp use OPK and my fertility monitor (maybe a bit overkill, but don't want to miss anything). :)


----------



## korink26

Oh, and if it worked the first time last time, I'd think it should work again. I think your body would maybe get used to it if you were taking the same dosage month after month. You've had a couple months of not taking it so it was only in your system for a couple weeks.
FX'd for us!!


----------



## MaybeBabi

Thank you, reassurance really does make u feel better  I temp. One month but didn't keep up with it. I need to sleep in on the weekends lol. And when I'm up for two seconds, I'm up for the hole day.. I did use opk when I got pregnant, but they don't really work for a lot of people with PCOS. Mine was positive when I think I ovulated, but stayed positive.. For like two weeks lol.yah alot of people say they don't have side effects. I am getting hot flashes today. Lol yay! It makes me feel better like maybe it's working. You have a good point about how I didn't take it for months and I did have a break. I hope this is our month.... I'm not monitored so no one checks my levels. That would be the next step if this month and next month there is no bfp... But my insurance is for some reason based out of Memphis and they don't cover fertility down there so I'm hoping I won't have to pay put of pocket for a specialist (300 just for the consultation)


----------



## cbmd

hi......im also on day two today, first ever round of clomid, 50mg days 2-6, i have pcos and no periods at all and elevated fsh levels......hope you ladies are ok....ive got 3 months worth of the same dosage with no monitoring x


----------



## CHILLbilly

hello my fellow clomid buddies......
haha
I am on 2nd cycle of clomid days 5-9 150mg...
I ovulate on my own BUT only have 1 tube , and am 40..so dr. prescribed me comid so i don;t miss a cycle.
1st cycle didn;t notice any side effects, other then having hard time sleeping.
My biggest fear is the higher doseage will potentially thin my lining. Anyone know how to treat that?
Hope we all end up with some comid babies soon!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Oh yeeaahh, a couple Clomid buddies!!! :) Maybebabi I'm jealous you're having some side effects, I want just something, ANYTHING so I know the pill is doing something! I've only taken 1 pill so far, but so many people say they feel diff. within a couple hours. 
I also worry about it thinning my lining, but I think that's why they only let you take it for 3 months continuous (at least that's all my Dr. will let me take). If you take it longer than 3 months in a row it can thin it. Chill it looks like you are on every other month so I wouldn't worry much if I were you!
I'm going to stay in a hotel and shop this weekend with my mom and sisters so that should speed up my days a little bit (patience is not my best quality--which SUCKS when LTTC lol).


----------



## HelloKelye

Hi Ladies!

Can I join? I'm a newbie, so please bear with me. 1st round of clomid - I'm on cd7 and started 50mg of CLOMID on cd4 - so one more day to go. My bf and I have been trying unsuccessfully for 2 years now. I have irregular periods (cycles range between 27-70 days) so I'm hoping clomid will do something for me this month. 

Has anyone had an HSG yet? My dr says that the procedure may be therapeutic... My appendix ruptured when I was 4, so I have a FEELING that my tubes may be blocked. I was scheduled for the HSG today, but I'm still bleeding so I will have to wait :**( 

I'm really hoping that I get a BFP soon... so I won't have to do the HSG.

I'm soo happy to have found this thread!


----------



## cbmd

Hi hellokelye...welcome...im new to Clomid too...on my first round..50mg days 2-6 ...I have no.periods at all...haven't had one since I was 17..im now 29...been told I have pcos and elevated fsh x


----------



## CHILLbilly

hellokelye- Just wanted to say i had an Hsg done and it wasn't bad at all...some ppl do experence painful cramps during and after.. just took some deep breaths and it was over fast. thats how they found out i only had 1 tube...
and if you do have a blocked tube then it increases your chance of having a tubal pregnancy.......So dont delay!!!!!


Korink- I'm only skipped a month because we forgot to buy it in time...oops!!!!! And my dr only gave me 3 months supply so i guess thats why.... 

Hope we can all keep each other company gering up for o time and after......take the stress out of LTTTC.


----------



## HelloKelye

CBMD - Good luck to you!! Are you experiencing any side-effects from Clomid at all?

ChillyBilly - Thanks Hon' for the encouragement. I am such a chicken :**( My mom had an ectopic pregnancy a few years ago and the Drs removed the damaged tube, but they couldn't save the pregnancy. I don't know whats worse... the HSG procedure OR finding out the truth about my tubes... I just... don't want to know. :**( I had a little... cry-fest with my bf this morning about it. I can't handle the truth. :nope:


----------



## CHILLbilly

hellokelye- knowing whats going on with your body is the best thing you can do..... if you do have an HSG done.take a few pain killers 45 min before appointment...that helps.....
and good news about HSG...you are extremely fertile for 3 cycles after...LOL


----------



## korink26

Welcome hellokelye! Any symptoms from your clomid? The only thing I've noticed is that about an hour after taking them, I get a really SLIGHT headache. It goes away real quick tho....Clomid should def. help regulate your cycles.
Ok, this is probably so stupid but what is HSG--is it the test where they put the dye through your tubes to see if they're ok? I've been thinking I should ask for it, but she said that since I got PG before (ended in mc) that my tubes are fine. But after thinking about it, that just means that 1 of my tubes are ok, right?


----------



## CHILLbilly

korink- yes hsg is the dye test DO IT!!!!
hahaha
If you've been trying for more then a year (6months if over35) ask your Dr.
the dye will show if tubes are working...plus it kind of cleans them out and may make you fertile after.
The main reason is to get answers......i wasted way to much time "trying" before i had mine.
I only have one tube but am on clomid to help me ovulate from both sides, hopefully...

My Dr. actually told me that sometimes one tube will float over and pick up an egg from the opposite side...sounds Ridiculous to me....but she is a fertility specialist....but i still dont beleive her...lol


----------



## korink26

For sure if I go through my 3 months of Clomid I'll ask for the HSG. Actually, maybe if I get a BFN this month I'll ask. I just hope my stupid progesterone level is higher this month, last month it was only 10.45 so I think that's my main problem before I even start with my damn tubes! lol
Well, and DH had a pretty low morphology number on his SA but Dr. said his count and motility were good so she wasn't concerned. Who knows....sometimes I feel like they give me more hope than they should when I wish they'd just say the truth.


----------



## HelloKelye

CHILLbilly said:


> My Dr. actually told me that sometimes one tube will float over and pick up an egg from the opposite side...sounds Ridiculous to me....but she is a fertility specialist....but i still dont beleive her...lol

LOL! Omg - that is soo funny that she said that?! My fingers are crossed for you that it's true :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! :hi:

So you're all sticking with days 5-9?? I'm so tempted to do it 3-7 this cycle, just to move up ov a few days!


----------



## CHILLbilly

i have to take 5-9 on dr.s orders..but am tempted to do it earlier so i get more eggs...more chances to catch 1......
BUT later date ensures better quality......


----------



## korink26

I also was told by Dr. and I questioned her if it would be better to take it earlier than 5-9 and she said since my progesterone was so low on the first round, I need to take it 5-9 so I make better quality eggs. 
So, how was everybody's side effects?? I again didn't really have any, but my temps have been much higher than normal? Anybody else temping and notice that?
Lisa, did you stay on 25mg of the Clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm sticking to 25 mg, but I decided to try cd 3-7 this cycle. (Shhh, don't tell my husband or my doctor! :haha:) I'm not getting my progesterone checked, but when my dr checked my last chart she made some comment about a "nice temp rise", I wonder if that has to do with progesterone? I would think low progesterone = minimal temp rise? But I could be way off. I figure my dose is so low, it can't do much harm to change my days. I go back to the dr at the end of Feb, to discuss next steps.


----------



## korink26

Lisa you rebel you!! haha I can't wait to see how it goes for you because I really debated changing days as well (also against docs order). If you look at my charts you can see my temps are pretty low which I think is an indicator of my low prog.


----------



## Lisa92881

Your temps actually look good after O, with a good rise in temp. So maybe I was off in thinking that low prog would mean a minimal temp rise. Anyway, who knows what difference, if any, changing my days will make. I'll keep you posted!! :)


----------



## HelloKelye

Just an update 

(1st round - 50mg Clomid CD4-CD8)

I have PCOS! (YAY - at least now I know what's wrong with me)
Yesterday (CD12) ultrasound shows that I have 2 follicles, both under 18mm BUT I have a 6cm cyst. :cry:

I'm waiting for my DR to... come up with a plan to DESTROY this cyst!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Do they have to do something with the cyst? I know when I went for testing they said that I had a cyst on my ovary, but they weren't concerned and said they'd check it again in 6 months to make sure it went away on its own. I suppose it depends on what type of cyst you have though. Hopefully it won't have any affect on TTC for you.
How did your body do with the clomid?? Side effects? I was excited to actually have some side effects this month, night sweats! Who would have thought I'd be excited to sweat :)
Lisa--my temp shift is usually good, but overall my temps just seem lower than most peoples. Who knows I guess....I'm hoping my post ov temps are higher than they have been.


----------



## HelloKelye

Korink26 - I just heard frm my dr, and she says that I can go ahead and start trying this month!!! Now just waiting to ovulate... hopefully this weekend :) I had NO side-effects whatsoever to the clomid so ... I was disappointed and not very hopeful?! It looks like it worked tho! Dr says that my body responded very well to it! Can't wait to start trying...!

*Hoping to be a Mommy soon*


----------



## HelloKelye

**UPDATE**

CD4-CD8: 50mg Clomid
CD12: 2 follicles (both under 18mm)
CD14: Neg OPK in the AM
CD14: Pos OPK in the PM
CD14: BD'd w/Preseed :happydance:

HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE DOING???


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh wow, that's awesome, positive opk on cd 14! I'm jealous! Haha. Looks like your timing was perfect!! :happydance:

Not much going on with me, going to start my opks and bd'ing early next week. :thumbup:


----------



## korink26

HelloKelye said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> CD4-CD8: 50mg Clomid
> CD12: 2 follicles (both under 18mm)
> CD14: Neg OPK in the AM
> CD14: Pos OPK in the PM
> CD14: BD'd w/Preseed :happydance:
> 
> HOW IS EVERYONE ELSE DOING???

Yyeeaaahhh!!!!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see how this cycle goes for you, you def. timed it perfect! Are you having a CD 21/22 prog. test?
I'm CD14 today, usually OV around the 17th, although last month clomid put it off until the 18th. I'd REALLY like to OV earlier than that!


----------



## HelloKelye

*LISA92881 & Korink26*
Thanks ladies! Just a little background about me, Ive been not protecting myself for.. close to 10 years now and not ONE pregnancy. :*( I was always too scared and embarrassed to get checked out. Finally made an appointment about a month ago. Soo glad I did. 

My dr. says that I dont need a CD21 progesterone test b/c she knows that Im going to ovulate already?? Im soo new at this, so what is a progesterone test for? Would you recommend it? If so, I can always call my dr office and set up an appt.

Good luck on your cycles Ladies! Please please please keep me updated!:hugs: 


*Hoping to be a Mommy one day*


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm, that seems weird that your dr would say that. Maybe he/she meant that it wasn't a definite that you would have ovulated early enough to get bloodwork done cd21? The bloodwork checks your progesterone level, which can indicate if you ovulated, and if your ovulation was "strong enough", going by the numbers. But, with that said, not all dr's do that, mine isn't. She gave me 3 refills and wanted to see me back in February to see how it was going. Maybe since your dr is doing ultrasounds he thinks that bloodwork isn't necessary too?? :shrug:


----------



## HelloKelye

Lisa92881 said:


> Hmm, that seems weird that your dr would say that. Maybe he/she meant that it wasn't a definite that you would have ovulated early enough to get bloodwork done cd21? The bloodwork checks your progesterone level, which can indicate if you ovulated, and if your ovulation was "strong enough", going by the numbers. But, with that said, not all dr's do that, mine isn't. She gave me 3 refills and wanted to see me back in February to see how it was going. Maybe since your dr is doing ultrasounds he thinks that bloodwork isn't necessary too?? :shrug:

I REALLY have no idea what is going on. I don't even know the right questions to ask. I'm just going with what my Dr tells me... and trusting her instinct.... after all, she is the professional?!?! I don't know. Maybe after this cycle, if I don't get preggo, I'll have more experience and know exactly what to say/ask...? She just told me to BD alot this wknd. I'm to follow-up with her in two weeks with a BFP or AF.

I'll prob call my drs office on Monday and speak with a nurse.


----------



## korink26

Ugg...10 years! I've been not protecting for 3 years....seems like forever when all we want is a baby!!
Like Lisa said, my prog. gets checked to see how well I'm ovulating. I know I'm ovulating, but with the prog. test found out I'm not having good quality. Since you're getting ultrasounds done, I bet your DR. can tell you're making good eggs and don't need the progesterone test.
You won't have to worry about any of this though, because you're going to get your BFP THIS MONTH!!!!! :)


----------



## HelloKelye

Korink26 - Yes.. 10 loong years. :*( I have PCOS, and I don't ovulate on my own... 

How are you girls doing?? Anyone O yet?


----------



## korink26

Ugg, well looks like I ovulated earlier than normal and my CBFM gave me a peak the day AFTER ovulation. So we bd'd -3, -1 and day after Ov, but not on OV so I'm worried I'll be out for this month. So, judging by my temps I'm 2DPO today....still shocked at my temp this morning, I was expecting it to be very low indicating my ovulation day.
If AF doesn't show I'll be testing around the 4/5 of February.
FX'd ladies---let this be our month!


----------



## cbmd

still no ovulation for me.......on day 13...no positive opk as yet...just hoping i do ovulate at some point...fingers crossed.xxx


----------



## HelloKelye

CBMD - Is your dr doing ultrasounds and keeping an eye on how clomid is effecting you? On my CD12, I went in and they found 2 maturing follicles. I'm always in touch with my dr... Well - My fingers are crossed for you. Hope you O soon! BD alot! LOL

Korink26 **Fingers CROSSED**


----------



## cbmd

HelloKelye said:


> CBMD - Is your dr doing ultrasounds and keeping an eye on how clomid is effecting you? On my CD12, I went in and they found 2 maturing follicles. I'm always in touch with my dr... Well - My fingers are crossed for you. Hope you O soon! BD alot! LOL
> 
> Korink26 **Fingers CROSSED**

No im not being monitored at all! So im using opks..but all been negative so far and just bd'ing every day! That's great about your follicles...fingers crossed for u! Will you ovulate soon? X x


----------



## HelloKelye

CBMD - I ovulated last Friday - so I guess today is 3dpo for me. I'm feeling nothing yet... TWW is gonna be a lOng one this time. I'm paying really close attention to my body. Really hoping for major cramps or a lot of cm - but nothing yet. Good luck on the OPKS! Keep us updated on ur O day!! **chucking babydust at u** lol!


----------



## cbmd

HelloKelye said:


> CBMD - I ovulated last Friday - so I guess today is 3dpo for me. I'm feeling nothing yet... TWW is gonna be a lOng one this time. I'm paying really close attention to my body. Really hoping for major cramps or a lot of cm - but nothing yet. Good luck on the OPKS! Keep us updated on ur O day!! **chucking babydust at u** lol!

thats fantastic - what day did u ovulate in the end? i havent done any opks yet today.....going to do them later, on day 14 now....still no symptoms..just bd again last night! 
xx


----------



## HelloKelye

CBMD - I think I O'd on either cd14 or cd15 but I was soo dry, no fertile cm so we used preseed everytime we BD'd! I hope you feel O pains today!!!!!


----------



## cbmd

HelloKelye said:


> CBMD - I think I O'd on either cd14 or cd15 but I was soo dry, no fertile cm so we used preseed everytime we BD'd! I hope you feel O pains today!!!!!

well sounds like you timed it all right.....i really hope this is the month for you!! well no ovulation pains for me yet :( all opks still negative.....so maybe im out for this month...xx


----------



## korink26

HEY GIRLS!! How is everybody!?!?
I'm 5DPO and temps are kind of sucking, so I'm a bit discouraged. Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone test, which I probably won't know the results of until Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Lisa92881

korink26 said:


> HEY GIRLS!! How is everybody!?!?
> I'm 5DPO and temps are kind of sucking, so I'm a bit discouraged. Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone test, which I probably won't know the results of until Monday/Tuesday.

Your chart looks good to me!


----------



## MaybeBabi

korink26 said:


> Oh yeeaahh, a couple Clomid buddies!!! :) Maybebabi I'm jealous you're having some side effects, I want just something, ANYTHING so I know the pill is doing something! I've only taken 1 pill so far, but so many people say they feel diff. within a couple hours.
> I also worry about it thinning my lining, but I think that's why they only let you take it for 3 months continuous (at least that's all my Dr. will let me take). If you take it longer than 3 months in a row it can thin it. Chill it looks like you are on every other month so I wouldn't worry much if I were you!
> I'm going to stay in a hotel and shop this weekend with my mom and sisters so that should speed up my days a little bit (patience is not my best quality--which SUCKS when LTTC lol).

Hi sorry this took so long! If you are on prenatals I wa told it helps dramatically with the thinning of the lining


----------



## MaybeBabi

Hey ladies! Sorry I was MIA for a bit! I am so confused by this cycle it is stressing me out! I just don't feel like this is the month! I'm on cd 20 (my pos opk was on cd13- but was only pos with fmu. Neg for the rest of the day) on cd 12 I believe I started having ewcm.. Untill cd 17 ish.. Then on cd 18 I go a uti and was put on a safe for pregnancy antibiotic... Yesterday I had what I though could be implantation pains. They are sharp little twinges That last for just a second at a time (got with my first pregnancy).. But now my lower back is hurting, and I'm thinking is this a preg symptoms? Is it too early? Or is it the uti giving It to me. Did I even ovulate at all? *Is what I'm feeling now ovulation*? Or would I still have ewcm.. Because for the last few days I have had THICk lotion like cm! Ah.. My brain MiGHT explode ladies! It worried me because I haven't had sex In a few days because of my uti.. Phew... Thanks for letting me vent haha


----------



## MaybeBabi

I wanted to add that these are like off and on cramps. It feels like in getting my period? My lower back hurts. It almost like pressure


----------



## CHILLbilly

Maybebabi- great timing for UTI..... damn it...... i would pick up some soft cups and have OH.....
ermmm :blush: "rub one out" into cup:awww:<------ this is closest smiley for masterbating
and insert after..haha sorry if TMI... but hey whatever works to get those:spermy: !!!!!!!

good luck and hope you can stay positive for this cycle.....


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...hows everyone doing? im pretty sure im out now but dont mind really....no +ve opk and temps are all weird!! - so just going to focus on next month......xxx


----------



## korink26

cbmd you're only CD17, I didn't ovulate until CD18 on my first round of clomid. And actually they told me to expect it anywhere form CD17-19! Don't stop bd'ing, just in case. I've also read it so many times where people ovulate as late as CD mid 20's. Stay positive hun!


----------



## cbmd

no way...really....my specialist is sooooooooooooo rubbish...he just muttered you will ovulate between 12-14 which i clearly havent....luckily my OH is pretty good n will just do it if he has to...weve done it every day since 10-16, not today but we will carry on in morning then for a while longer just in case!!!
xxx


----------



## korink26

Ooohhh the routine gets sooo long, thankfully my DH is also good about doing it whenever I say it's time. I've long ago burned out from the every day thing, and DH's sperm isn't awesome so we stick to every other day. Maybe try that for the next week or so?
I suppose maybe with you taking your clomid on earlier days though, that's why he said you'd ovulate earlier. But still, everybody is different....
If you end up not ovulating this month, will they be good about uping your clomid dose--or will they want you to stick with 50mg for more cycles?


----------



## cbmd

yeah maybe ill do every other day for next week.were both getting a bit bored...we just burst out laughing doing it the other day cos it was such a chore...my ohs swimmers are rubbish too...well he had one test about 3 years ago and they were all shaped really good but hardly any swam fast! he claims cos he went out boozing the weekend before it will have flawed it all!! ha ha....ive rung and said i havent o'd this cycle so what do i do....they said stick to same dose for 3 months then review it.....so ive got two more months at 50mg....not sure what they will offer after that....xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, every other day is much better for us too. Even that can be a chore sometimes! :blush: Don't give up cbmd, last cycle I took it cd5-9 and ov'd cd 21!


----------



## korink26

Hey girls---how is everybody!? Lisa and cbmd todays slight temp dip will hopefully mean ovulation!?
Nothing new here....it's been a long 2WW. 9DPO today...so I've still got a ways to go. My LP is usually between 11-13 days. My temps should give me a hint that AF is coming starting at 10/11 DPO. Still waiting to hear back from the clinic about my progesterone check. I have a feeling I won't hear anything until tomorrow though...


----------



## cbmd

i have my fingers crossed for you korink!! you never know...well i still dont get this temp thing properly...does this dip mean af is coming or poss a late ovulation? surely it would be early for af?...although as i have no cycles at all without any kind of medication i really dont know what to expect
xxx


----------



## korink26

Everybody's different, but I get a temp drop the day of ovulation......from what I've read that can be kind of common. Did you do an OPK today? I hope it means late ovulation!


----------



## cbmd

well i thought that dip in 14 might have been it but then i got negative opks then...i got negative opks today too.....i hate opks :) how are you getting on??
xx


----------



## Lisa92881

korink26 said:


> Hey girls---how is everybody!? Lisa and cbmd todays slight temp dip will hopefully mean ovulation!?
> Nothing new here....it's been a long 2WW. 9DPO today...so I've still got a ways to go. My LP is usually between 11-13 days. My temps should give me a hint that AF is coming starting at 10/11 DPO. Still waiting to hear back from the clinic about my progesterone check. I have a feeling I won't hear anything until tomorrow though...

God I hope so! OPKs are still super light though, and CM is I think watery, but minimal.... so I'm not feeling too hopeful today. 

Good luck as you near the end of your TWW, hope to hear about a BFP soon!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lisa- just curious.... why did you change clomid days..... 5-9 one cycle then 3-7 the other..... I'm thinking about doing this so I get more eggs and better chances of catching one...but Dr. prescribed 5-9.... just wondering.....


----------



## Lisa92881

Cause I wanted to. :haha:

I was hoping to move up ov a few days. Clearly that plan didn't work! :dohh:


----------



## CHILLbilly

hahahaha
I see.....
I guess i should listen to my dr. but.....LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahahaha. Yeah, I'm not much of a success story for taking matters into your own hands. :rofl: I actually think Clomid just isn't working for me at the low dose that I'm on, I don't think it has to do with the days I took it. Im wondering if last cycle I ov on my own, not cause of the Clomid, since it was like 13 days after my last pill. Who knows! If 5-9 is making you ovulate, I'd say stick with that, haha!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I ovulte on my own....BUT I only have one good tube..so...Dr. thought clomid to make sure I pop out an egg on both sides each month....
I just figured it would work 1st cycle.....
guess my 40 yr old eggs are harder to crack..LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

CHILLbilly said:


> I ovulte on my own....BUT I only have one good tube..so...Dr. thought clomid to make sure I pop out an egg on both sides each month....
> I just figured it would work 1st cycle.....
> guess my 40 yr old eggs are harder to crack..LOL

My eggs are pretty stubborn too I guess. :haha:

I hope this is your lucky cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## MaybeBabi

Hey ladies! When do you think should test? Im on cd25 but hav no idea if and when I ovulated. Had ewcm the 19th-24th. Only symptom right now is that my nipples are sensitive. The cold is making the kill! But I heard that may be a side effect of clomid. Will any of you be testing soon?


----------



## Lisa92881

MaybeBabi said:


> Hey ladies! When do you think should test? Im on cd25 but hav no idea if and when I ovulated. Had ewcm the 19th-24th. Only symptom right now is that my nipples are sensitive. The cold is making the kill! But I heard that may be a side effect of clomid. Will any of you be testing soon?

I would wait a few more days, maybe test on cd30. Or that might still be early, since maybe you ov'd around the 24th. Hmm.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I learned a LONG time ago to just wait for AF due date.........I don't test early anymore, cause seeing negative tests were heart breaking.....
I am due AF the day after we leave for a romantic weekend at a "spa" resort..... if I get my period early , then not so bad as i can use hot tubs and drink my ass off...Bahaha BUT if I get a late one..after the weekend I will scream!!!!!

So I may break my rules of testing and test early..... Feb 9or 10th


----------



## korink26

MaybeBabi said:


> Hey ladies! When do you think should test? Im on cd25 but hav no idea if and when I ovulated. Had ewcm the 19th-24th. Only symptom right now is that my nipples are sensitive. The cold is making the kill! But I heard that may be a side effect of clomid. Will any of you be testing soon?

Have you tested? This is the longest my temps have stayed up since before miscarriage, but I think that's just because I finally had a decent ovulation. Yesterday and today I've had a killer headache which is making me feel awful all together. This morning I was stupid and tested and of course BFN. Guess I'll see what my temps are tomorrow....


----------



## MaybeBabi

Lisa92881 said:


> MaybeBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! When do you think should test? Im on cd25 but hav no idea if and when I ovulated. Had ewcm the 19th-24th. Only symptom right now is that my nipples are sensitive. The cold is making the kill! But I heard that may be a side effect of clomid. Will any of you be testing soon?
> 
> I would wait a few more days, maybe test on cd30. Or that might still be early, since maybe you ov'd around the 24th. Hmm.Click to expand...


I might just wait for af... Deffinately feel like I'm getting it right now :(


----------



## MaybeBabi

korink26 said:


> MaybeBabi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! When do you think should test? Im on cd25 but hav no idea if and when I ovulated. Had ewcm the 19th-24th. Only symptom right now is that my nipples are sensitive. The cold is making the kill! But I heard that may be a side effect of clomid. Will any of you be testing soon?
> 
> Have you tested? This is the longest my temps have stayed up since before miscarriage, but I think that's just because I finally had a decent ovulation. Yesterday and today I've had a killer headache which is making me feel awful all together. This morning I was stupid and tested and of course BFN. Guess I'll see what my temps are tomorrow....Click to expand...

I tested yesterday morning :bfn: :cry: but I'm hoping it's to early. My discharge is turning a little brownish (sorry if tmi) I think I'm getting the witch :( there is still more discharge than normal so fingers crossed. My best friend just told me she was pregnant..... I'm happy, but jealous


----------



## MaybeBabi

So.. I check my cervix yesterday (low and hard) I just checked it now. Hugh and soft. Good sign? Bad sign? Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't bring myself to check my cervix. :haha: Sorry!


----------



## korink26

Yeah, yesterday I had a lot of spotting, and then today there's been a lot of brown discharge. I don't really know what the cervix is supposed to feel like if you're pg.....mine was hard/high/closed---but now it feels softer and open so I'm sure AF is coming.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I started spotting today...pink ..then when i do an inside toilet papr check its redish..but watery.....no cramps but i am sure AF is on its way....more then a week early...WTF!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: I am cd 24 but think I'm only 5dpo, not 7.......
I am soooooo pissed... part of me is hoping its some kind of implantation bleed but thats really doubtful..

If I get :witch: I will keep her away from you all!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Woke up with AF FULL FORCE this morning. :( Chillbilly if it's a week early, that's actually a really good chance for implantation! Hope it turns out better for everybody else.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Korink- Argggg so sorry to hear she got you...3rd times a charm?? for clomid v-day ovulation? HOPE so!!!!!

I'm so afraid I have thinned out lining from clomid....thats why early AF....still no cramps tho and little bit of red spot...
I'm feeling sooo down and deflated. ths is the worst in all TTc cycles for sure....I really do feel liek time is running out for me.... "sigh" I've got to get over this pity party!!!!


----------



## korink26

Well chillbilly we are def. at the pity party together, that's for sure. I just can't wait to get done with work and get home and have a good cry, maybe throw a little tantrum and then try and pick myself up for this coming month.


----------



## MaybeBabi

:( Im sorry ladies. I might be right along with you. Not feeling this month at all... Af due the ninth but who knows when it will come, my periods are so messed up ... Maybe feb is our lucky month?!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I am in spotting limbo...Not quite AF so i cant be bad and have a few drinks. I really do hope feb is our month!!!!!! the month of LOVE!!!!!!

I have been hoping for a summer/fall baby as I live in northern ontario and we have COLD weather ( we have a woodstove) and lots of snow( I do the snow shoveling) in dec-Feb...... so due dates of oct,nov,ect aren't to appealing..BUT will take what i can get....
any LTTTC'rs remember actually planning on what month to have baby...bahahaha

Make the most of your AF cause next cycle will be a good one.....


----------



## korink26

I'm home and the wine is already opened :) The only good thing I can see out of this situation :) 
I hope neither of you join me in my misery----you'll both get your BFP's and I'll drink some more wine in celebration! lol
chillbilly----I REALLY think with spotting this early it could be implantation!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

korink- spotting doesn't make it out when i wipe...but just on the inside..it is red... will have to wait til tommorrow to see if it becomes full flow...or maybe my body is gonna F%^K with me for the next week until AF due date.....
I keep track on my profile page so next cycle I remember sympoms and what body is doing before AF....

And the trend is..every month is different symptoms...but end result 14 days after i ovulate AF comes..Only one cycle per year is either longer or 21 day. ( shorter usually due to stressing about AF ie trip to cuba..she came early.)
I really do need a hobby to keep my mind off of 2ww symptoms and such.......its drivin me crazy and I know better then to symptom spot as well as confuse light AF for implant bleed...
rantover.......


----------



## korink26

If the red isn't making it out, I really think that's so promising! Idk, I'm thinking this is a good sign for you....
I need a damn hobby too.....something to keep me busy during AF, while waiting for OV, during 2ww...the whole TTC process!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Makes me feel more positive when someone says "maybe"...so thank you for the encouragement.....
i am trying to stay positive and keep thinking "Yes i am pregnant"..... wht happens next is beyond my control...so...I'll just stay positive..and stop shoving toilet paper up my Vajayjay to look for blood..bahahaha

Guess drinking wine isn't a hobby during AF...bahahaha

I am starting one of my hobbies tommorrow..... i have an old farmhouse window I am turning into a picture frame for some of my wedding pics..... I'm using a textured wallpaper for matting looks like antique tin squares..if that makes sense... 
and have probably 50 more in my garage so..i'll be busy for the next few months til spring, when I can start my garden plants..Yay!!!!!
Hopefully that will keep me from becoming crazy.......


----------



## korink26

GIRLS!! Need some status updates!!! :) Chill---spotting go away!?!? Maybebabi what about you---AF stay away?!!?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yup the spot went away.....turned gross brown sat night...then all day sunday, now its almost gone...THIS had better NOT be some kind of weird period..I swear i will loose it...LOL

Maybebabi- whats going on!!!!!!! Hope you're doing good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

korink26 said:


> GIRLS!! Need some status updates!!! :) Chill---spotting go away!?!? Maybebabi what about you---AF stay away?!!?

I finally got my positive OPK yesterday! :happydance: Thinking today is probably ov day. We have BD Saturday, Sunday, and will tonight. Maybe tomorrow too.


----------



## CHILLbilly

:happydance::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy: :?: <-------- egg waiting!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Go spermies go!!!!!!!!! Catch that egg!!!!!


----------



## MaybeBabi

Af came yesterday! BUT It was my most normal cycle. I usually have a few days of spotting and didn't #brightside :) I actually had a question for you clomid takers. I have never taken two cycles in a row. This is my last cycle my dr will give me :-( is it best to take it this month? Should I wait? I really don't want to wait lol. But if I should I will.. Also I'm getting clomid from my ob. Can you get it from a pcp?


----------



## MaybeBabi

Good luck chillbilly!!!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I don't know if you should or shouldn't skip a month... i only did becasue we didnt buy it in time for me to take on cd5....
I do wonder if it has a residual effect where it wll boost a normal cycle...or if it has a better chance of working cyce after cycle.. ikwim.
And yay for normal cycle!!!!!! theres a silver lining..haha
Hopefully there' someone else on here that has more experience with it.......


----------



## MaybeBabi

Thanks for the reply.... I should really call and see when the dr says but they prescribed it I feel like they would have told me... Hmm..


----------



## korink26

Yeah for ovulation Lisa! Now you've just got a little meesly 2WW--no biggie :) Can't wait to stalk your chart and hope it ends in BFP!
Chill---how's your cycle going? Is AF due tomorrow?
Maybe why will your Dr. only do this last month? Usually I thought they do 3 rounds---and this is only your 2nd since your miscarriage? Anyway, I don't really know but I can tell you what I think. I think taking it 2 cycles in a row will hopefully get your ovaries in a routine to ovulate and get things moving. The more consistent we can get things I think the better our chances of getting a BFP! I hope since last month was my first decent cycle in awhile, this cycle will just be that much better. I feel like if I'd take a month off my body would lose it's baby making momentum! Just my thoughts though...


----------



## korink26

HelloKelye said:


> Korink26 - Yes.. 10 loong years. :*( I have PCOS, and I don't ovulate on my own...
> 
> How are you girls doing?? Anyone O yet?

I'M dying to know how your cycle turned out lil missy!! Where'd you go?! Hopefully you've been busy celebrating a BFP :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks korink, I hope so too. :)

maybe - I would take it this cycle. There doesn't seem to be much point in waiting, if you only have one round left you might as well do it right away. Clomid can stay in your system, so theoretically the leftover Clomid could strengthen your next dose, know what I mean? That's just me though.


----------



## CHILLbilly

the mysteries of clomid.......ugh

As long as it helps!!!

I'm patiently ( not really) waiting for the end of my cycle...Ticker is wrong for dpo...actually 2 days behind..so AF technically due Sat/Sun! 
picking up some tests tommorrow for a friday test, before our weekend trip.
I'm trying to be positive and NOT think that AF will show just as we leave...... ( happened on my honeymoon to cuba last year.......not fun!!!)
I keep visualizing a baby........every night....haha 

Lisa- 3dpo...... 10 more days til testing..haha GL!!!!!
korink what about you.....getting close to O time??


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah the next 10 days will just FLY by....yeah right!! Lol. :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck when you test tomorrow! Where are you headed this weekend??


----------



## CHILLbilly

We should have a 2ww rule...chat about everythng BUT TTC..... maybe that will help you!!! haha it would have helped me for sure...LOL

We're going to a hotel in Collingwood, Ontario......its in skii country but we don't ski..bahaha WE live 2.5 hrs north of the hotel so Im guessing I have more snow here then down there..LOL
We got a really good discount on 2 nights stay plus free breakfast and dinner at 5 start restaurant.....
only thin is they ar going to try to sell us a time share for the condos on the property.... i already have my escape planned during the tour....... I'm just gonna tell them I have fertility issues and we need to pay $10,000 next month for IVF...
Ha! take that time share salespeople...hahahaha
I'm not jinxing myself by saying that as we can't afford IVF...... IUI all the way for me....
It'll be a nice relaxing holiday.....with no drinking, no hot tubs, and no saunas. Just in case.....
Hope you all have a good weekend and will be back Monday!!!!!!
if I get a :bfp: on weekend, will see if i can go on here form Hubbies Blackberry and let ya know!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Lisa nice temp rise today!!!
Chill sounds like an awesome weekend! I don't ski either, but there's a place that has cool hot tubs outside, and just for that reason i'd like to go! I can't imagine the day where I can just go on vacation and not worry about being my in 2WW and if I should or shouldn't drink, go in a hot tub or don't ect. I have a college friend that wanted me to come visit her this month, but the weekend she's available is right around OV time so I can't go and miss that! She thinks I'm nuts of course, but that isn't the first thing I've missed because of the chance of OV.
Ok, I just went on a total tangent, sorry ladies! lol
Chill you HAVE to find internet somehow if you get a BFP! I'll be checking all weekend like a crazy girl :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have taken cycles off for vacations...wedding..ect... out of 4 yrs TTC...I kind of have to.....
But I hear you about staying away from certain things during 2ww...but most of those aren't to good for my body anyway..haha
ie caffine, beer, wine,2nd hand smoke (I have friends I stay away from due to their smoking).... raw sushi, aspertame, ect. wait sushi is ok for you..hahahaha just leave out the raw tuna.....

so I tested with 2 urine of the day......with a dollar stor test.....negative as I am only 11dpo.
I have 2 more plus FRER for Monday.....
waiting game.......


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck chillbilly. Sounds like a wonderful little trip. I'm jealous. :winkwink: I hope you return to us in a few days with a BFP to report!

Thanks korink. :) Doesn't mean much though I don't think, I went back and looked at my last few charts and it's pretty much the same. So I'm not getting my hopes up....yet. Haha.


----------



## korink26

Lisa your temps are looking really good---the most steady it looks like they've been! How many more days until testing?
Chill---I've stalked a couple times---hope you had an amazing weekend away!


----------



## Lisa92881

Eeeek I know!! Trying soo hard not to get my hopes up, but they do look good don't they?! The temps themselves aren't any different, but the pattern definitely is. Not sure if that means anything though!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hiya Girls.Im back from trip.
been testing thurs,fri,sat, and today and nothng..not even a hint of a line.....and i am 1 day late for AF.... i have been having slight crampy icky feeling in morning last few days....
I just have tobe patient.. My hubby came home with 4 pregnancy tests...Dollar store ones...LOL I told him I cn't wait if they are in house and I wanted to wait a few more days before testing with the expensive kinds.....
Of course I'm gonna try on valentines day... just because its the day of LOVE!!!!

Lisa- sounds like you have good temps.... I haven't tried temping yet, as I am a light sleeper, OH is up at 5:30am...and no way I am temping at 5:30am..LOL
keep us up to date on whats going on!!!!!! and Good Luck!!!!!!!

korink- I see you are on 3rd cycle of clomid....3rd times a charm they say!!!!!!!!!
good luck to you as well!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you. I was feeling very positive and hopeful yesterday, today not so much. My temp dropped a tiny bit and I have some dull cramps tonight. AF not due until Friday, but I guess it could be early cramps?? :shrug:

Sounds promising that you're a day late. Maybe you're just a case of a late BFP. I'll be thinking about you in the morning, good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Oohh a BFP on valentines day would be awesome <3 Will excitedly check this in the am!
Lisa---that's the one thing I hate about temping is it's so easy to get discouraged with every diff. temp fluctuation we have. Your temps are still so good, so stay positive! If only we could fast forward to friday. I'd be OV'ing and you'd be testing :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Come on friday!!!!!!!!
well thursday for you korink..haha


----------



## CHILLbilly

Just an update..negative test again, but no sign of AF
last 4 days I have had the icky cramps.... not quite af cramping...just that ew feeling you get a few days before....
I've read about ladies on here not getting their BFP til 18-24dpo....wow...I will ty to be patient....and won't be giving daily updates on my cycle..haha

so girls........ time for you all to give updates ..... or chat about weekend plans et..to help our 2ww sisters..haha


----------



## korink26

CHILL how many DPO are you--never mind looked at your ticker---are you 17 DPO!?!? Yes, it seems like a ton of girls don't get a BFP until around 18 DPO. have you tested again yet or are you waiting?!
Ummmm Lisa not sure if you noticed, but your temps are looking pretty awesome! :) Did you say you'll test on Friday? FX'd!
Anybody do anything exciting for v-day? DH had class so I only got to see him for like an hour. Other than that....I don't have anything exciting to talk about to pass your 2WW! Anybody watch the Bachelor....or any other shows with drama that help keep the mind off TTC? I've got a pretty pathetic long list of reality tv I entertain myself with.


----------



## CHILLbilly

yes tested V-day.....and today...both tests snow white....arggg... and yes my ticker is actually 3 days aheadI shold just redo it but Meh!

The spotting I had 4-5dpo is concerning me....it could be either late ovulation red-pink bleed or impant or ??? and I am sure the crampiness I have had since friday is pre AF or Pre BFP..... ( I felt it with 1st preg/MC)
so.....I'm just waiting but if it goes more then 1 week i will call Dr.

I haven't watched bachelor this season.ben bugs me..lol But did see half an episode here and there..
They are planning a bachelor Canada soon...so that'll be fun to watch..haha
I'm waiting for survivor tonight...shoud be good...finially changed it up a bit!!!!

Oh I rolled sushi for the first time ever for V-day.Yummy so good.....
I think Oh wants me to do it every day now...bahahaha


----------



## korink26

Omg Ben is the wwwooorrrsstttt. I was so disappointed when they named his as the next Bachelor. I just saw Survivor starts tonight, I'll have to make sure my DVR has it!
I'm going to choose to believe it's pre-BFP symptoms!!! So enjoy your last rolls of Sushi while you still can! :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'll give up the raw sushi only..hahah I'm addicted!!!! 
and I saw ben on the Ellen show...and sh kept sayign how crazy courtney was and how she hoped he didn;t pick her....he looked so awkward( spelling?) so hope he doesn't pick her... the one show I saw I liked Linzey or how u spell it...lol

So took some of my Late AF agression out while Chopping firewood...
Ahhhhh ..... felt great!! haha


----------



## Lisa92881

korink - LOL, yes I did notice my temps look awesome....I hate it!! :dohh: AF due Friday, trying to hold out until Saturday to test. I'm SUPER cranky today though, probably AF on the way. :( We didn't do much for v-day, had a quiet night in. We went out over the weekend so I said that was out v-day date, haha. I don't watch the bachelor but I'm pretty obsessed with reality tv myself!

chill - Stupid BFNs!! Grrr! Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lisa: moody is pregnancy symptom as well..... hehe
not going to symptom spot tho' ...its the worse thing ever..LOL
So take it easy next few days ...... I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

LOL, stop it! :rofl: I didn't know that was much of a bfp symptom, I figured it's more of an AF symptom. Though I def wasn't like this last cycle - I wrote _everything _ down last cycle cause it was my first on Clomid.


----------



## korink26

Lisa, I'm patiently waiting for you to test! Anything new from you Chill?
AFM, I don't know what the hell is going on. Depending what my temps do tomorrow, it looks like I OV'd on Cd12 this month?!?!?!!? My CBFM never picked it up (last month the thing got a peak the day AFTER my ovulation---clomid seems to really mess with it). I've never OV'd that early, and don't even know if it's possible to get a decent egg if I I'm still spotting from AF until CD 6/7. And, we didn't BD on Ov day again this month so I'm feeling a bit discouraged! I just hope my temp today was a fluke and tomorrow it drops for OV and all will be better then!


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm glad you're patiently waiting cause I'm not!!! :haha:

It doesnt look to me like you ov'd yet. You last few temps have been higher then the few before, but earlier in your cycle your temps were similar to your most recent ones, so it hasn't been a noticeable jump. Does that make sense?


----------



## korink26

I hope you're right...but I've never gotten higher than 97.18 at this point in my cycle unless I OV'd (I do sometimes get higher temps during AF and during clomid). I just hope it's clomid messing with my hormones a bit.
Alright, alright, so I'm not so patient either--and I'm dying to see your kick ass temp tomorrow! Any chance of testing tomorrow with FMU?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lisa-:test:when Af is due..hehe

I have no idea about temps and how to use he info..haha I can't comment..lol

korink- just keep on :sex:!!!!! til cd26 haha
so what did u think of survivor last night?? The men are such pussies... stealing from the women, and what they did at the competition!!!! I won't say mr in case u didn't see yet!

So I got to spend the day driving with 2 dogs and 9 cats.:wacko:.....hahaha I'm a volunteer with the local shelter and have to taxi them 1 hr drive to vet clinic.....sure as a "loud" drive in my Suburban..... I wanted to keep all of them......:shhh:

oh ya...I got another negative test.... not even a shadow of line.:nope:....So I bought digie to use afer this weekend....Will wait til 1 week late.:wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahahaha. AF is due tomorrow. Still trying to hold out until Saturday morning, or at least tomorrow night. If I don't start spotting tomorrow something will definitely be up, cause I always spot 12 dpo. The main reason I haven't tested yet (can't remember if I said this on this thread yet?) is that I'm going out with coworkers for dinner tomorroe night and they are always looking to see if I'm drinking, so I want to at least order and sip a drink. I'd feel too guilty doing that if I already saw a bfp!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lisa- if you drink beer...just ask bartender to pour non alcoholic beer into glass for you...then they'd never know....or prearrange other non alco drinks..... thats what i did....beer that is. 
or virgin screw driver...ect...

I leanrt after a few years TTC tha to test early is horrible...I'd rather see Af then "Nothing" on test. this cycle i wuld have waited but had my weekend trip... then since I am late....I'm testing every day....ugh....

I have my fingers crossed for you Lisa......
and korink...I'll try to keep your mind off of 2WW.......


----------



## Lisa92881

Well I was trying to think of things like that, but we'll be ordering drinks at the table so there won't be any way for me to sneak in a non alcoholic beer or something. Oh well. If I am pregnant, a drink this early wouldn't hurt anything. I kinda think I'm going to wake up to AF anyway. I'm going to bed with a pad on just in case. Ugh.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I've been wearing "just in case" pads since 5dpo....ughhhhhhh
I had a small glass of red wine on 13dpo....... was very good...and i had a cigarette when I spotted 5dpo! I thought AF was coming and i was pissed off....haha

Have a fun night....and hope you get your positive test and can't drink..haha


----------



## korink26

Omg Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe i had to stalk your chart to see you got a BFFPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations girl!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: :baby:

Chill---anything from you yet??? I did watch survivor finally, and wow, those guys are some pussies! Can't believe the crap they pulled!! Should be a good season to watch I think.

AFM, I just have no fricken clue on OV day. My temps are pretty ridic and the whole peak on my monitor yesterday really throws things for a loop. Guess we'll just have to see and keep BD'ing just in case.
Lisa, anything you did diff. this cycle?!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh sorry! I thought I posted it on this thread!! Here is the pic! :happydance:'

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg

There are a few things I did differently this cycle....
-We BD the day before, day of, and day after ov
-On those 3 days I used Conceive Plus internally about 15 mins before BD
-On those 3 days I also took Mucinex 3x each day
-I wore my moonstone anklet most days of the cycle, maybe like 75% of the time

Also - my hubby's SA in August showed that motility was a bit low (I think 40% and they said it should be greater than 60%) and % normal sperm was only 3%....goes to show that doesn't always mean anything! :thumbup:


----------



## CHILLbilly

LISA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG
So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome news.....
I'm next then korink!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Wait Chill, are you saying you're next to tell me you got a BFP!?!?!??!!? Are you saying you got one too!?!? OMG?!

Lisa, I'm googling conceive plus as we speak. I've been trying Preseed, and got PG 1st try with it back in May, but have had no luck since. I think after you getting your BFP with it, I'm switching to Conceive Plus next month! You'll have to pop in to tell us how your PG is going....can't wait to hear.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh no...I ment I'll get mine next...and you after your 2ww is over......
I wish I had mine already.... I'm getting tired of testing and seeing negatives.... 
oh well...trying to stay positive and not stress..... when is your test date?

and I am conflicted about ordering OPK's and preseed/ or concive plus like you all are using.....
I can't order and get by time af is over and ready to use for ovulation...arggggg....
hope your weekend is going good!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes you ladies are next!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

So i was a bad girl.......tested and looked at test 3 hrs later and saw an evap type line.:dohh:....shadow so I'm not coninced its anything..but kind of nice to see...bit delusional but oh well.:wacko:..( its till there if I look very very very closely at it more then 12 hrs later)
haha
I also noticed when comparing 2 of the same typ tests...one was a thicker strip......so I wonder if these dollar store tests are really as reliable as the reviews.:shrug:..Hmmmmm

no more peeking at tests past 10 min mark..haha


----------



## korink26

Omg Chill!!! When I did $ store tests, I never had a hint of a line no matter what time I looked at it!! When will you test next? Have you ever had a cycle this long??
Lisa hope you're feeling good---when are your appts?


----------



## Lisa92881

I feel fine, it's kind of freaking me out to be honest. I mean I know it's still super early, but aside from sore boobs and occasional pinching in my uterus I've got nothing! Guess I shouldn't complain huh?! :haha: I have no appts yet, I'm going to call my dr in the morning. I was supposed to go Wednesday as a followup fo Clomid, but I bet she'll have me wait a few weeks. The days are already dragging!


----------



## CHILLbilly

When do you get your first scan???????

korink- I have only had a 31 da cycle back in 08... 2nd month TTC.......but before clomid 29 days with 1 or 2 cycles a year earlier.
1st cycle clomid....was 2 days longer( as Ov was 2 days later) natural cycle was cd 29 i think....this is 2nd clomid cycle....
tested today and of course negative......I'm loosing hope....but I do have a few weird symptoms....very gassy.hahaha and full when I bend over...but i think AF is like that!
I have had a week of pre AF cramping.... every morning...I'm so confused but will take a blood test at Dr.s by next week for sure.
hey korink-maybe I'll nd up getting a BFP when you do...haha since my cycle is probably gonna be 2 weeks slow.....


----------



## Lisa92881

So I just called my doctor to see if she still wanted me to come in tomorrow, and it was soooo weird to say the word I'M PREGNANT! We told our families and friends, but we gave our parents little gifts, or told friends "You're going to be an auntie!!" or whatever....so it was so weird to say the words! The nurse was going to check and see if the dr still wanted to see me and then call me back. I hope she does! Maybe it will feel a little more real if I at least go to the dr! She was funny, I could hear her reading my chart, and reading the description of what tomorrow's appt was for, and she goes "Well, I guess it worked, huh?" :haha:


----------



## CHILLbilly

You must have been so excited to tell family....
Have you started a preggo journal or thread in 1st tri...
give me somethig new to obsess abot instead of my own screwed up cycles..haha


----------



## korink26

Alright Chill, what's your status?! I watched the end of survivor last night night but missed the beginning. Will watch it tonight!
Lisa, did you get to see the Dr. yesterday?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, it was the fastest appt ever and kind of a waste of time! :haha: They just had me POAS to confirm, and scheduled my first ultrasound for March 12, I'll be 7 weeks then! My ultasound will be at 945 and then I have an appt with the dr. So I think I'm going to take a personal day (I have 3 to use by the end of the school year, or I lose them) and my husband will take the day off work too. Time is doing to drag by until then!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lisa- dont drink to much water or they wont be abe to see..hahah I did that "last year" when I was preg. A 500ml water bottle is enough i was told..... I ended up with a transvag A.K.A. dildo cam...LOL
Its awesome to see the ultrascan pic. 

So my status is the same..... I'm going to wait til I'm over 2 weeks late then get bloods done next week. I'm afraid of getting a negative blood and being given something to bring AF on.....all the while being pregnant and just to low for it to show.... I have read way too many stories aout girls not getting any positive tests til 2 or 3 months in....arggg dng my head in for sure!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Alright Chill what's your status now!? 29DPO has gotta mean something (BFP)!!
Lisa happy 5 weeks! Still feeling good?

AFM I have noooo fricken idea. According to my temps I O'd on CD12 (super early for me--especially because I take clomid on CD5-9) but my CBFM says I O'd on CD16. So I have no idea if I'm 9 or 13DPO---all I do know is I tested this morning and it was def. a BFN.


----------



## CHILLbilly

My status is the same.....I'm starting to think the 2 day red/pink spot was AF..and if so then 28 days later would be this thursday.... so I'm waiting it out....
Blood test on next monday if AF is a no show.....

Korink.....Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon...... some irls get positive 8dpo and ome have to wait til after AF due...hope you're an early one!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Brown spotting started today so just waiting for AF full force. Sssooo I'll be calling my Dr. to see if they'll do some testing on me. So far they've only tested my thyroid and protein levels. I know they want me to just try another month of Clomid, but I just have a strong feeling there is something else wrong that needs to be addressed.

Have you ever had a cycle this odd?


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have had 2 AFs that started 1 week after Ovulation...... onc because I took Soy isoflavnes( suppliment liek clomid) nd other time was day we left for our honeymoom to cuba... so stress brought that one on...
This cycle I was a bit stressed about AF arriving the weekend we were going away. I started with 2 days of redish pink spot( only when wiping, that turned brown for 2 days after...... I also had pre AF cramping in the morning the whole week after the spotting. thats what is confusing me as well....No cramps since.
I thought I Ov on cd19- didn't feel anything rest of cycle...and of course didn't get to have my 21 day test, so no idea if I actually did Ov.....
I have a feeling I will get AF on thursday...I'm trying to think positive and just wait and see..I'm scared to get bloods and find out No....then be forced to take somehting to bring AF on..I have read to many stories of girls not getting any tests til 3 or 4 months into pregnancy....Kind of grasping at straws.

Boo for brown spotting..maybe Implantation....Thats what I'll be thinking for you!!!!!!
what tests have you had so far?? I haven't re-read this thread looking for details if you've already said..sorry....
has your Oh had any as well?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls! Yes still feeling good, and still in shock. I went back to work this week (was on Feb vaca last week) feeling like I had a big flashing PREGNANT sign on my forehead. :haha: It's just such a weird feeling, and I'm a terrible liar so I'm hoping no one asks. No symptoms for the most part. Over the weekend I had a hard time finding foods that were appetizing, I'd be starving but couldn't find anything I wanted to eat. But that has passed. Maybe that was all the morning sickness I'll get?! :rofl: YEAH RIGHT!

korink - If you haven't had an HSG I would ask your dr about getting one. If your tubes are blocked then any egg that Clomid makes won't get where it needs to be! My dr had me do one before starting Clomid, because she said it would be pointless if the HSG found an issue. Maybe also ask about bloodwork to check all your other hormone levels - LH, FSH, etc. 

chill - I hope you get some answers soon. I feel like the stories of girls not getting BFPs until months into the pregnancy seem so common, but I'm sure it's actually quite rare. If your bloodwork does show negative, then bringing on AF is probably safe. Have you had to take Provera before? I did one round of it and had no issues at all, and was just so relieved to end my cycle (it was 123 days!).


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ah Lisa...glad you're feeling good.... It must be so hard to NOT shout I'm pregnant!!!!!:happydance: while at work.
Hope the MS doesn't get too bad.....and I found that eating little meals helped..I craved lots of veggies and fruit...guess my body wanted good foods..hahaha

AND I see you have a journal to stalk......hehe:thumbup:

Korink-I agree about HSG test.... check out your tubes..and fix if there's a problem....plus the flush of tubes may make you more fertile..so nothing to loose there. AND get OH to check his sperm if he hasn't already!


if I have to wait 123 days before getting AF I would have gone insane..seriously.......Longest cycle i have had was 33 days due to clomid. I will get blood test and if negative then will talk to Dr. about Provera. I want to get on with it....:wacko:


I wonder what happened to all the other ladies that were on this thread....Hmmm .. maybe all got BFP and left us:dohh:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I re-read this thread..and looks like its been just the 3 of us for a month now.hahahaha
and I saw *lisa* took her clomid 2 days earier and used mucinex during Ov.....and then got her long awaited BFP..
so guess what I'll be doing next cycle..haha


----------



## korink26

Omg Lisa I bet you can't wait to tell every person you see "HEY, I'M PREGNANT"!!! I just looked back and realized you said DH had a SA and had 3% morph----omg you gave me so much hope because mine had 4% morph with everything else really good. I keep crazily worrying his 4% is a major issue.....now you prove it's def. possible.
I have a HSG scheduled for Tuesday morning at 715.....I'm sooo worried about it, and afraid of the pain I hear some women have. How was your experiences? I've heard you're supposedly more fertile after the HSG, although they told me that after my D&C too and that clearly didn't help me none. lol
Chill you are so right---Lisa did switch days this month!!! Omg Lisa, that's amazing aren't you so glad you did?! I'll have to look into this musinex business.
Yeah, I'm so curious what happened to the other girls....maybe off enjoying the start of their pregnancy?


----------



## CHILLbilly

korink- I did;t have any pain during procedure.... I was very tender after...BUT I was driving in car for a LONG time...2 hr to drive home but ended up going an extra 1 hr drive north....waited in car for OH while he was in a meeting,then 1 hr drive home....
The next day I couldn't walk without holding my belly... probably due to all the sitting I did.
I took a few extra strength tylenol about 45 mins before appointment.. It does feel weird when the "cathator type tube" goes thro your cervix...and pressure when dye goes thro as well.....

here's hoping you get your pipes flushed and a BFP is on its way!!!!!!!!
Good Luck.....


----------



## Lisa92881

korink - Yeah his motility and count were a bit low too. Motility 40% (normal said 60%+) and count I think like 48 million (normal 60+). So don't get too disheartened by SA results. Hubby was never really all that concerned about it, and after a few days I was ok too. The more I thought about it, I realized there's just so many things that can affect the results, and people were making babies long before SA's were ever done, so unless it shows like 0 sperm there's always a chance! :thumbup: As for the HSG, my dr said to take 3 Aleve/Ibuprofem (any painkiller than also reduces swelling) an hour before the procedure, which I think helped me a lot. I had no pain at all, and I'm a big baby and was really scared. They even had a hard time getting the catheter in and there was a lot of extra poking around down there and I was fine (the doctor had to call in ANOTHER doctor! talk about being scared out of my mind! Not to mention I wanted to say, "Come on in everyone and have a peek at my vagina!") I was fine to go into work right after, and my job can be physical at times, I work with special needs preschoolers. Later that night and the next day I had some dull AF-type cramps, and I felt swollen inside and bloated, but it was gone 2 days later. That's awesome you already have one scheduled, did you just call your dr and ask??

As for switching my Clomid days, I'm not sure it helped much. I actually ovulated 2 days later than when I took it days 5-9. So my plan to ovulate earlier backfired, but I obviously don't mind that now. :) I honestly think it was the Mucinex and Conceive plus that helped! 

chill - You craved fruit?! Oh man I can't stop eating crap. It doesn't help that it's girl scout cookie time and everyone at work keeps offering me them, lol. I've been bringing fruit every day with my lunch, but it's definitely not my first choice!

I like that it's only the 3 of us! I've joined a few threads in first tri that I never even write in because there's like 50 people and I can't keep up! It's so impersonal when there's too many people!


----------



## CHILLbilly

You can stay here with us..hahaha
rub some of that baby dust on us as well!!!!
hey I saw on your journal a really cute idea for positing weekly bump pics.....
I'm, going to do that when I have a chance.....


----------



## CHILLbilly

Feeling like Af is just around the corner.... and counting days 28 after I had that weird spot...So...I'm not keeping my hopes up for a bfp....... 
and because I didn't bd much for the last 3 weeks...no chance I caught an egg..so...onto next cycle i guess.
(due date would be dec8th, nice early christmas present) thats the only good thing I can think of....

EDIT: i had a bit of red/brown spot sat at 7pm.. Put in a tampon.... checked at 12am and only had a bit of brown colour on it....and nothing since... All day Sat been checking and nothing...no cramps either..
not sure what to think... but am feeling so frustrated.... Hope AF doesn't show on my first day of new job on tuesday..argggg
I can't win!


----------



## korink26

Ok girls---how are you?! Lisa, still feeling good---no sickness yet? You have an appt in the next week, don't you?!?! Don't you forget to let us know how great it was! 
Chil---what is going on?!!? Still no AF? Did you have a Dr. appt this week? Do you temp at all (I forget if you've already told me) to confirm you did ovulate? And hope your first week at your new job has been great! Were you stressed about starting the new job at all---that may have something to do with your funky cycle? Or else, you're just PG!!!! :)
My HSG was all clear, but damn, the most painful thing EVER. Not sure how I'll ever give child birth!!! She could not get the thing in my cervix, so that was an ordeal, but after many attemps she got in. She said initially when pushing the dye through it resisted a bit, so she said I could have had some gunk in there, but it spilled through on both sides. She said we can't TTC this month, so have to take the month off. it's weird to think that for the first time in what, 16 months I won't have a TWW or a BD'ing schedule? Actually kind of a relief...She said she wants to do 3 or 4 more rounds of clomid, and at that point, then I may want to first think of seeing a FS. Can't decide if I should just go to a FS right now and pay the $800 and do IUI + Clomid, or if I should just try the Clomid. I'm hoping I did have some gunk in my tubes and now that they're cleared out I'm good to go. 
Also, Lisa I ordered Conceive Plus last night! I'll try that now instead of the Preseed. All I could find was the individual prefilled ones. Did you use the whole tube, or did you find that to be too much?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes still feeling good. Nausea comes and goes but it's still very mild, haven't gotten sick yet. My appointment is Monday, I'm so excited and nervous! Eeeek! The cycle I got my BFP I didn't use the mini tubes of conceive plus, I had the bigger tube and then had some little applicator thingies from once when I got Monistat for a yeast infection. A while ago I did have those little individual tubes, and found that using the whole one was ok. They're a good size, not too big. 

Glad your HSG is over and it showed nice open tubes! :thumbup: Funny, my dr couldn't get the catheter in either but it wasn't painful. So crazy how it's different for everyone. I bet that it was just the good "flushing out" that you needed. I would maybe try a few cycles before paying big bucks for the FS. One of my best friends tried for 18 months with no luck. She was just about to start the process of Clomid + IUI when she got her BFP naturally. She had her HSG in early October and got her BFP in December. She thinks (and I agree) that the HSG must have helped. (We are going to have babies just 2 months apart and I'm so super excited!! :)) 

Did she say why you can't try this cycle? I've never heard of that, and I did quite a bit of reading (on here and other sites) about the HSG. Most dr's say you can't BD for only like 2-3 days. :shrug: When do you expect to ov??


----------



## CHILLbilly

So sorry to hear your HSG was painful!!!!
and hopefully you're super fertile now!!!!!!
i was told that i couldn't TTC the month of HSG but it was before...cause dye would flush out the egg or implanted bean.

Lisa.....Is your Appt. for an ultra sound/scan?!!! Yay!!!! and how nice to be 2 months apart with your friend!!!!
a Real Life bump buddy for sure..haha

.......... So I called my dr. on Tues. asked for a lood test for pregnancy because I haven't had period sinc jan 19th..only spotting for feb and march. Mrch ( acually last Sat was 1 drop, then browny beige CM) so not even close to a period.......
So guess what happened when I get there.....URINE TEST only....I was pissed!!!!!
if I get a negative result I will call my fertility specialist and try to figure out my weirdo cycles!
I feel so mixed up too... some days i feel nausea,sometimes I feel so bloated and sore, some twinges, and pre AF cramping when AF is due...I'm so confused, and because I am 40 I'm starting to think maybe perimenopausal......
so scared thats it, but trying to be positive its BFP or just clomid......
Hope you girls aren't bored with my whineing about absent periods!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes I'll have an ultrasound and then an appt with the dr. I took a personal day so I have the whole day off. :) Hubby took the day too. 

How annoying that they only did a urine test!!! We def aren't sick of your whining, that's what we're here for! :hugs: So you took the Clomid, did you ever confirm that you ovulated? Or could this be one long anovulatory cycle??


----------



## CHILLbilly

I don't temp....so not 100% sure i did ovulate. i didn't get 21 day blood work done as I had spotted 4 or 5 days after suspected Ov. I get the same pains on usual Ov day....before clomid and during 1st cycle.
So I felt a few of these pains on cd 19..... should have had 21 day bloods.. then i would know for sure.
So hopefully the pee test will give me answers...
I have a dull ache usually all day long....whole belly area is tender. I eat then feel ok for a bit, then feel a bit sick after...... So if not pregnant ..I need to find out why i feel so poorly....

Lisa.....if they dont give you scan pic...take one with phone or camera to post..haha
cant wait to see your bean!!!


----------



## korink26

Lisa92881 said:


> Yes still feeling good. Nausea comes and goes but it's still very mild, haven't gotten sick yet. My appointment is Monday, I'm so excited and nervous! Eeeek! The cycle I got my BFP I didn't use the mini tubes of conceive plus, I had the bigger tube and then had some little applicator thingies from once when I got Monistat for a yeast infection. A while ago I did have those little individual tubes, and found that using the whole one was ok. They're a good size, not too big.
> 
> Glad your HSG is over and it showed nice open tubes! :thumbup: Funny, my dr couldn't get the catheter in either but it wasn't painful. So crazy how it's different for everyone. I bet that it was just the good "flushing out" that you needed. I would maybe try a few cycles before paying big bucks for the FS. One of my best friends tried for 18 months with no luck. She was just about to start the process of Clomid + IUI when she got her BFP naturally. She had her HSG in early October and got her BFP in December. She thinks (and I agree) that the HSG must have helped. (We are going to have babies just 2 months apart and I'm so super excited!! :))
> 
> Did she say why you can't try this cycle? I've never heard of that, and I did quite a bit of reading (on here and other sites) about the HSG. Most dr's say you can't BD for only like 2-3 days. :shrug: When do you expect to ov??

Firstly, I thought of you right away on my way to work today!! Can't wait to hear how the ultrasound went and if you get a pic!

At the time I didn't question why she said we couldn't try this cycle, but now I wish I had asked. From what I read online, most say their DR's told them to BD like crazy, and others said their Dr. told them there's a higher chance of ectopic pregnancy if you get PG the same cycle as an HSG. Soo, part of me is really nervous because if I had an ectopic I'd be so mad at myself. Idk when I'll OV, before Clomid I was OV'ing on avg. CD17, with Clomid, I OV'd CD18, CD14 and CD12. Not sure if I'll still OV a lil earlier this month, or go back to the CD17. I'd like to just BD once, and so I can at least say if there was a chance I tried.


----------



## korink26

Chill what the heck! Why would they give you a urine test, that you have at home and obviously isn't telling you anything! Have you found out anything since your last post? Wouldn't it be amazing for them to call back and be like oh yeah, you're already almost done with your first trimester! I'd freak for you!!!!!!!!! FX'd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Aww, thank you for thinking of me. I'll post the pics in my journal. :)

I would BD, but that's just me! :haha: I don't think why the risk of ectopic would be higher. :shrug: Good luck.


----------



## CHILLbilly

korink- If Dr. said NOT to then don't...if by chance you did have a tubal then you'd loose 3 months TTC because of methotrixate...and you'd be sooooo angry if you had to wait it out!!!!!

and wouldn't that be amazing to hear yes you are preggo and are almost thro 1st tri..haha 

Im actually starting to think the red spotting i had beginning of Feb was a light AF.....and maybe caught another egg weeks after that.. because 30 days after that spot i had 1 wipe of red then nothing but beige cm ..... grasping at straws that could be implantation bleed. If so then I would be 5 weeks 3 days preggo.... so past tests woudl be void...

so here's a long story short about my urine test.....
receptionist called monday at 8:30 saying my resuts were in....but couldn't tell me over phone as a Dr. had t look at it...so I was either supposed to make an appoinment to come in or ust drop in and get results there....... F- that!!!!
I told her I do not live nearby and could someone look at it and call me...save an appintment as well....
she said OK....so i call today and nothing...they didnt keep results because I insisted on blood work ........ so Now i have to go back ( 40m drive one way and $15 in gas) to have blood work done....
I am beyond pissed off right now....when I get results I will question my Dr......try to be somewhat poliet as a shortage of dr.s here..LOL but damn.....what nightmare...

I have to goto town on Thurday and get paid milage to do it...so will get bloods done as well as buy a test...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lisa....checking journal for pics!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

I kkknnnoooww Chill, I would be so mad at myself if that happened....
Omg I'd be sooo pissed at your Dr's office!!!! Nobody even wrote a note in your chart what the results of your test was?!? I will be stalking big time tomorrow so update right after you test!!!! FX'd!!!!


----------



## korink26

Hope you'll be reporting a BFP soon CHILL!!! thinking of you :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Looks like someone is getting ready to ov!! :happydance:

Go :sex:!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

:witch: is here..... slowly but here... I have never been so happy to finially see her!!!
My test was negative on friday... we had crazy thunderstorms so I had computer unplugged all day and night.....
So i am off to check my next due date..... :wacko: Im such a wacko...

korink- "bon chica bon bon" :sex: whoop whoop......:rofl: sorry had to!!!!!

Lisa- blueberry....bet you wont be able to grocery shop the same again!!!! LOL


----------



## CHILLbilly

So my Dr. called me back and said to NOT take clomid this cycle to give my body a break......
Part of me wants to try Soy isofavonnes ( natures clomid) as it doesn't thin out lining like clomid does.....
been reading about it online, and actually bought a bottle 1 year or so ago...tried it once but it shortened my cycle too much...I may take it 3-7 but lower dosage......


----------



## korink26

Oh man, I totally missed your post about AF! Did your Dr. have any idea why you had such a messed up cycle? Will he monitor you more next time, to verify ovulation? 
My next round of clomid I plan to take it CD5-9 but I've already decided if it doesn't happen I'm switching to 3-7 too!


----------



## CHILLbilly

No idea why it was so messed up...BUT I do have a few theories.....
#1 the 2 day red spot then 2 day brown spot could have been early AF on cd 24 instead of cd28-30.....
or 
#2I have such strong mind control that I willed myself to NOT have schedualed AF when I had my weekend getaway!!!!! and it came early.
This happened on my honeymoon as well...... was due for AF on 2nd last day of trip to Cuba.....but then got it day we left for airport...( 1 week early) so that time it was week early as well.....
Now if I can only use that mind control to get a BFP.....
I think the next clomid cycle will be monitored for sure.. Will call my Dr. ASAP if I don't get an early bfp...

I was prescribed 5-9 for better eggs..( age I guess) BUT I only have 1 tube so..... I want more eggs to ensure an egg on each side...... So I think I may play with Soy on 3-7..... 
I found another site that had 7 pages of girls getting BFP while on it...gave days taken, dosage, age and what cycle they were on...very interesting.... some are very young but a few were only a few yrs younger then me..so..... I'm optimistic ( sp?)

Hows your cycle going???
Do you need to chat about non TTC stuff to tke your mind off of 2ww?


----------



## korink26

Oohhh mind control, yes, will us both to get BFPs!!!!
Alright, I think I need to look up this Soy business. And did most of them get BFPs with days 3-7? I was on CD5-9 also so that my egg quality was better (I guess my low progesterone indicates poor egg quality).
Af should come next week sometime, and then I start my 4th round of clomid. Do you think I should go straight to the days 3-7 or try a 5-9?!!?
Yes, chat about non TTC. Have you been keeping up with Survivor? I want to beat the crap out of Colton. He's the biggest B I've ever seen! I can't believe all the guys in that tribe follow him around like a puppy...crazy to me. anything else you can think of to entertain me through my 2WW?? :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'll private message you the lnk I found....honestly the days are as wide spread as with clomid...
I guess if ur dr.s say 5-9 we should listen....LOL but I'm going to play with this cycle cause I think next one..I am going to go IUI with clomid so will be monitered and get insemination...so don't have to worry about Bd'ing on time ect.

So survivor.....i think its on tonight right? Can u believe what Colton said at last weeks tribal council...about going to all white private school and only black ppl he had contact with were his staff... that were like family....jeff spoke up and said PAID family!!! 
Oh MY GOD!!!!!!!
It was sad to see all the hot guys get voted off...even if they were dicks..hahaha I need some eye candy!!!!!!
I haven't really paid attention to the girls......but kind of like Monica ( NFL wife with huge implants) 2 girls that look the same.... hate dumb Kat tho' and that other girl with frizzy hair and wears short shorts....


----------



## CHILLbilly

Colton was such an ass to christina..... I was yelling...karmas a bitch at TV when he left with appendicitus (sp?)
lol


----------



## korink26

Omg I was getting so upset with Colton and whatever her nasty face is-I cannot believe she's a special ed teacher! Oh. I get fired up just writing this! Lol I just cant believe not one grown ass person stood up for Christina!
I'm really wondering if I'm making a mistake trying clomid alone without IUI. You've only done 3 rounds of clomid, right? My Dr really wants me to do 3 more good rounds of clomid before I go to a fs.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I agree about Christina....BUT know that its like bullies.... nobody stands up... that and its a game.nobody wants a target on their back plus she was from a different tribe so I'm sure the guys don't know her that well..... and maybe she is annoying...BUT the way they were acting was horrible for sure... I would have punched both of them in the face the way they were saying you're going home.......BUT now he is gone!! yay

I only took 2 cycles of clomid due to my extra long AF... and Dr. told me to take a break from clomid to give my body a chance to recoup..... ( only prescribed 3 cycles due to my age i think..and in case I need it to go with IUI )

if you can afford IUI why not just do that while on clomid......tht way you'll be monitered as well...you'll know how many follies are being made or how big they are ect..... just better controlled!!!!!! But if IUI is not in your budget then keep trying clomid for now... 6 cycles is usually the max I think....


----------



## korink26

We can't necessarily afford it, but we can't not afford it. I just get so torn because it's around $800 a time, and if my Dr. insists that Clomid alone should work for us, I want to believe her. The other part of me just wants to say eff it and try the IUI. Idk, the first month for sure I'll probably for sure just do the clomid alone, and then consider the IUI after that. I'm still going back and forth in my head if I'll stick with the CD5-9 or switch to 3-7?!
So how is the soy going for you?!?! Noticing anything different yet?! Hope you had a good weekend!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just stopping in to say hi! :hugs: Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Koink- Its so confusing but if you feel comfortable with your Dr. and the direction they are taking...it may be easier to just go with it..... there's a reason why they prescribe on different days...maybe ask them why...and if you should change dosage or days? Due to my age and all...I wish i would have just did IUI after our 1st 6moths trying....just so much wasted time before I knew I only had 1 tube.... I did catch an egg but with the fluke tubal...It was actually implanted too high in my uterus...just few inches lower i would have been ok..... 
Just try not to stress too much about whats gong on with your body..... thats going to be my moto this cycle...Juts gonna have sex...gonna have fun..and gonna get my baby!!! LOL

Lisa- Hiya mama!!!!!! I'm craving martinis after seeing your ticker..hahahaha


----------



## CHILLbilly

My weekend was good..... I worked at the animal shelter...surrounded by 80 cats..... i can understand the "crazycat Lady" syndrone now...hahaha they are all such sweeties.....the yunger cats climb on me to almost sit on my head. Such cuteness makes me want to adopt more..BUT i already have 2 cats and 2 dogs. And my house is only 1,100 sq feet. 

I do wear gloves and face mask when changing litter..and will probably stop helping out as soon as I get my BFP..... ( the litter is changed every day...so nto too worried about toxioplasms or whatever its called..)

What was your weekend like??


----------



## korink26

Hi Lisa!! Hope you're feeling well---make sure to stop in with your first scan pic!
Aww Chill I wish I could have cats, but DH and I are VERY allergic! 
I had a really good weekend, visited a friend from college. We always have way too much fun when we're together :)
Aannddd how's the soy treating you?


----------



## CHILLbilly

No side effects for soy....actually slept pretty good...no headaches..BUT I feel like I am fighting a cold! 
and i don't think I will have a problem with EWCM this cycle :winkwink:

I'm not telling OH in case it screws up my cycle length..haha BUT will shout it from the rooftops f it turns into a :bfp:

and Yay for having fun with old college friends..haha


----------



## Lisa92881

chill - Hope the soy does the trick for you!

korink - I had a scan at 7 weeks, pics are in my journal if you want to see. ;)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I don't remember seeing scan pics....Hmm will go back and see..... and 5 more days til 10 week....... almost in 2nd tri..where has the time gone....low on your end I bet.....

EDIT- found it..and did see it..... When is the next scan????


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I bought ovulation sticks formt he dllar store....I read they are just as good as the IC...so.... i tried one today...opened box...and instructions were n french!!! LOL
I used to be able to speak french ( fom KG to gr 12) But lost it all when I letf High School...ayway.. i figured it out... 5 drops onto test...after I noticed the english instructions on the BACK of the Box...........
hahahaha I'm such spaz!!!!! LOL
didn;t even register a faint line.. so will BD anyway..and test again tommorrow!


----------



## korink26

Good luck----personally I never got a positive with them, but I know they work for many (and they work awesome when the instructions are in English! LOL-you're sucha trip-love it). I was kind of thinking of getting a bunch of $ store ones and then a pack of 7 of the digit ones and only use the digi ones when the line gets darker. I spent so much money on the cbfm and its useless to me while on clomid.
And, I decided I'm doing clomid 3-7. I was going to try one at 5-9 but then thought I tried 3 cycles on 5-9 and got no where!
I can't wait to see how your first month of soy goes-I think I smell a BFP coming? :)
Any big wkend plans? None here!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have used OV sticks in the past and alwasy got a strong line a day or so before actual OV pains....but not sure if they work with clomid or soy.... who knows.....
I did read reviews for $ store pregnancy test and they are good..so hopefully the OV tests are the same....

cd3 might give you a FEW eggs...hehe

We totally need our BFP's to catch up with Lisa..lol plus I really want a Christmas baby!!!!!!
Weekend plans include visiting with a crzy neigbour tonight..and working Sat at the shelter... get to see my 80 cats..haha Sun I hope to do some prep work in my garden...still too early to plant but I may try to construct a cold frame for some spring plants....
oh ya..and BD my brains out..LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh, a Christmas baby! Sounds so much better than a Halloween baby! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## CHILLbilly

halloween is my Fav holiday for sure.....Great time for a birthday!!! plus if due date is way before the 31st you can dress baby in costume...if after 31st YOU get to paint belly like a pumpkin..bahahaha


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh I hate Halloween! Lol. It's a cruel joke that I might have a baby on Halloween! :rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

well now you will have a reason to LOVE it...LOL:haha:

So i have been having OV type pains last nite and toda:happydance:yayaya...that or I have to poop....:blush::dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Get BDing!!! Or pooping?! Lol


----------



## korink26

LOL you girls!!! Did you get a positive OPK Chill?? 
Lisa, I so hope that changing my clomid days has similar results to you!!! I'm nervous!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope it works for you! I'm still not convinced that it's what did it for me (I ovulated later than I did when I took it 5-9) but it seems to work for a lot of others!!

:dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

aw good luck korink...... keep an eye out for OV....couple more days...BUT keep on bd'ing past normal OV day...
I forgot to stop drinking and hold pee long enough to use OPK today....but will tommorrow in case the pains I have are just gearing up for OV..
who knows.??..it should be easier to detect....
Imma gonna keep on Bd'ing every other day til cd 27..haha


----------



## korink26

Well when I took it 5-9 I ovulated on cd12 last round! I think that was way too early!? So maybe 3-7 will delay it a bit? I also bought conceive plus to try this month.
Chill excited you're close to ov!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah maybe. I sorta think I just ovulated on my own, not due to the Clomid, cause it was like cd24. Who knows!! Just BD like crazy! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Chill you go girl! That's a lot of :sex:!! Woop woop!


----------



## korink26

Alright Chill---what should the topic of convo be to get you through your final 2WW!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

So cd 1..tested today at 4pm.....and it was negative...very light..so not sure if i missed it .....On a regular 28 day cycle I usually have a dark OV test on cd 12..OV on cd 14 ish....
so....not sure if soya will delay OV like clomid did..like I said BD every other day until I get super OV symptoms....and Lisa did OV on cd 24.... which is why i will keep on at it..I usually stop a week before A..just dont feel like it.

I'm starting to plan my veggie garden..... thats about all I'm up to....


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope you ov soon! Not sure how soy can affect it, there's a whole thread about soy maybe some of those girls know? But yeah, it's definitely possible to catch th eggie even if you ov late, so keep on BDing!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Forgot to test for OV.... crap.... don't feel any pains..so nt sure if its over..or about to happen still...I will just BD to be safe!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Hopefully it's happened, already implanted and you're just a week away from a BFP :) But yes, get a couple more BD'ing in, JUST IN CASE. From all my reading it seems like it's possible to release another egg a day or so after ovulation. Since reading that, I've decided I'll still BD a couple days after I ovulate!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I say iI will BD BUT OH was out all night til 10:30pm at meetings and had been up since 5:30am..So no bd last night....will definately have to try tonight... 
I'm going to try and not drink anything AND WAIT A FEW HOURS TO TEST ov.... oops cap lock was on..sorry not yelling....lol

Hope you can keep at it as well.......


----------



## korink26

Feeling any se or anything different from the soy? Any big weekend plans?
CD9 for me, so yesterday started the every other day BD routine until a positive OPK. Sunday is Easter so my mouth just waters thinking of all the food!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I get excited AFTER easter when all the chocolate is half price..bahahaha
Only lans we have this weekend is leek hunting today on our property, weather should be nice so will be playing in the garden.. OH is on call for work all weekend, so we can't leave the area.... and I hope he gets called out either today or sunday....double and triple time... YAY!!!!

cd9 for you.....good time to start BD'ing...... I'm stll at it as I have had a few cramps and not sure if late OV?? 
I wonder what our partners would think if they knew we talked about our sex lives on here..hahaha

have a good weekend.......


----------



## korink26

LOL!! I bet they'd really appreciated it :) And yes, I love candy shopping after valentines day, xmas, halloween and easter! What does your husband do? FX'd for triple time!!
So I NEVER have much for cm anyway, and this month seems to be worse. So today I went and got some robitussen, UGG, I forgot how HORRIBLE tasting it is!! DH is like you're really going to take that?? I'm like yes, I'm willing to try anything---he thinks I'm a bit crazy I think :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I took mucinex pills, I couldn't do robitussin! Gag! :haha:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Clomid made me dry as well..... I have read about robitussin and would try it as well...... I think the soy made me not as dry.....so thats a plus!..I use preseed anyway to help.

My OH is the head of the facilities department for our area...Takes care of all government buildings( ie office, ambulance stations, and welfare housing....) on call is in case there are emergencies at any of them..
His pay for being on call ( when he gets called out is equal to what i made working retail fulltime...so I quit 1.5 yrs ago to try to make babies stressfree.) It worked after 5 cycles but had the tubal......

so here I am...I may go back to work soon....but I need to work fultime hours as my old suburban costs $15 for gas to drive 30 min both ways......

So this weekend has been awesome....we've been cleaning gardens, building trellis's, deck, adding rails to existing decks....setting up lounge chars...hehe and getting a tan!!!!
Just have to clean house on tuesday when OH goes bck to work.... I worked him hard these last 3 days, tommorrow is rest!! LOL

How bout you?


----------



## korink26

Alright, have to get rid of the robitussin because it made my ulcers totally flare up! (at least I think it's that, I can't imagine what else would have). So, back to just the preseed (was using it anyway, but thought the robitussin would be an extra boost).
That's so great that you were able to quit your job! Do you think you'd go back to your old job, or do something completely different? I think you'd have to drag me kicking and screaming back. I get anxiety easy, especially if I get out of my normal routine. So I always wonder how I will be some day when I hopefully get to go on maternity leave, and how I'll be when it's time to go back to work.
Anyway, 10 DPO for you!! How are you feeling?!
I was hoping I would have OV'd already, but no such luck.


----------



## CHILLbilly

My old job was at a retail pharmacy...and I hated it..so NO I wouldn't go back..haha I'm experienced in retail so can work in any store.... I do like new experiences...but that usually only lasts for the frst couple of months then I get bored..LOL

I really do hope I get my BFP soon.....or else I will be going back to something..... I realy don't want to work while being pregnant. and summertime is the best time to be off work..lol

so cd 11 or 12 today...tested with $$$ store tests both negative .... but stll early... only symptom have is sore boobs....not nips but the whole boob.... especially when taking bra off. I'm a C/D so they feel very heavy!!!
I'll probably test again Sat. 

so cd 15 and no OV.....maybe in the next couple of days....KEEP at it..haha
Hope you get a New years baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Sore boobies is sucha good sign!!! FX'd for you!! Any new developments?!
I had a really weird temp drop 2DPO so FF hasn't confirmed my O yet. But when I put a fake temp in tomorrow, it confirms OV as CD15. Soo, 4DPO today.
Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## CHILLbilly

AF showed Sat.....
very painful .. but I m on day 3 so not so bad....
going back to clomid this cycle.....
and...... Oh and i are maybe planning a trip to jamaica....to a really cool eco friendly cabin on the beach....
I'm feeling a bit torn up tho'... i don't want to travel when pregnant...and 7 months is too long to put it off. ( not like I have much luck getting BFP's...lol) 
It is safe enough to travel when pregnant but no red stripes for me :(
Its such an amazing place too... totally what we want...all inclusive resorts are way too commercial for us...
so I'm going to TTc this month and few more.BUT will stop in august for nov trip..haha
my luck I will be preg this cycle and be in jamaica at 7months..LOL


----------



## korink26

AWW BUMMER!! But, on a positive note that's great that your cycle was so normal--must mean that soy made you ovulate! Right? Are you going to do Clomid alone, or with IUI?
Aww the memories of Jamaica--went there for my spring break in college. GREAT time, too good of time. :) DH and I have been talking about planning a vaca too---but it's so hard when TTC because I'm worried about WHAT IF I would actually get pregnant (which would be shocking with my track record). But like you said, it'd be my luck that we'd plan it and then it would actually happen for us. Which, I'd TOTALLY be ok about, but still.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm back on clomid by itself... We have to get some wedding debts paid off before IUI. Will be TTC until Aug. Then if not pregnant then book our trip. It costs a bit more then all inclusve BUT way worth it...only reason I would take a beak at my age..haha
edit- money for trip and IUI reatments will come from our summer cabin rental....
Not spending IUI money on jamaica..haha

I really do hope the clomid works this cycle tho..... pick a baby over a dream vacation any day!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry AF came chill. :hugs: Good luck with this round of Clomid. Ahhhh Jamaica sounds amazing! A nice little trip to relax and forget about ttc for a while, if you still haven't gotten your BFP by then. But of course I hope you do before then. :) Everything happens for a reason though, maybe you are meant to have one last getaway before baby. 

Korink - Oooh your chart looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## korink26

Yea Chill, I get it about wanting to pay a couple things before IUI. I just keep hoping it will happen on it's own (with clomid) and then we won't have to worry about how to afford IUI. I think you should just book your trip for next month, because you WILL BE Mrs. Pregnant by August!!!!
Thanks Lisa---I'm trying sooo hard to not get my hopes up. It's probably just the clomid or the change in clomid days maybe gave me a better quality OV, but that doesn't mean the egg caught. I'm literally scared to take my temp in the morning because I'm afraid it will drop down because I have had fluke temps like this before.
And look at you--almost 13 weeks!! Omg!! So does everybody know now?? How have you been feeling?


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't blame you, it's hard to get your hopes up and then get AF, but even when you're trying not to get your hopes up, sometimes you can't help it. :dohh: Well I am hoping and praying that this is it for you! 

I know, almost 13 weeks, when did that happen?! I'm feeling really good, I've been so lucky. :cloud9: Haven't gotten sick once, and maybe I won't?! The on and off nausea has really subsided this past week. Still kind of grossed out by the thought of a lot of foods, chicken and meat especially, I'm a big fan of bagels, pancakes, english muffins, and other super plain things! :haha: Hungry alllll the time! My only real thing that's been bothering is my sciatic (owww!) but like I said I've been really lucky so far. :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I see another clomid 3-7 just got her BFP...haha
I just logged on and saw your post then saw your ticker..OMG.... I am sooo happy for you...and glad the clomid worked for you!!!
I'm next then we can move this thread ... haha

pssst.... We're doing IUI next cycle..going to call Dr. if this cycle doesn't work... ( shocked if it did.)


----------



## Lisa92881

Me chill??


----------



## korink26

I didn't think it would happen for me ever again, so have faith! I really wonder if it was switching it to cd3-7 or maybe the HSG or robitussin or Conceive Plus?? Idk....just very nervous because I have not had any morning sickness at all:shrug:
I have my first scan on May 18th-so you and I are both in a 2WW!


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg! Korink!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance: I was so confused by chills comment lol. I missed ur BFP did u post it somewhere else??


----------



## Lisa92881

Just went back and re-read chills post. Holy pregnancy brain. :blush: Anyway, sooooo happy for you. Don't be nervous, it's still very early for sickness. This is your forever baby, relax and enjoy!! :)


----------



## korink26

Thanks Lisa! When did you start feeling sick?


----------



## Lisa92881

I think about 6-7 weeks, but it was never bad at all. And it's pretty much gone now!


----------

